
Go code intelligence on Sourcegraph: Google Code Search for the rest of us - sqs
https://text.sourcegraph.com/go-code-intelligence-on-sourcegraph-now-in-general-availability-ga-e2ebcddc7f45
======
sqs
Sourcegraph CEO here. Happy to answer any questions folks have. We're excited
to get this in your hands, and also to release support for many more languages
soon.

